

How can I get cheaper Internet service? - eyeforgotmyname

My Comcast internet bill was $70+ for this month in Huntsville Alabama, and I don't have cable TV or phone services. This is way too much money for the little they provide. Does anyone know how to get a better deal?
======
xiaomai
Is there a DSL company or another cable company in your area? Talk to them and
find out what introductory rates they have. Call Comcast and see if they can
match or beat that offer (in both speed and price). If they won't, switch to
the other company. I've found that companies will almost always give you a
better deal to retain you, but if they won't, you can bounce back and forth
every 6 months.

Never rent the modem, buy your own.

If there is no competition from DSL, your options are a bit limited. Look into
wireless ISPs in your area (they tend to be slower and have severe caps
though, at least in my part of the country).

~~~
eyeforgotmyname
Thanks Xiamai. I did what you suggested and saved $40 per month at Comcast!

------
gharbad
get cell phone with unlimited data; tether

Your speeds wont be nearly as fast, but you'll manage to save a fair amount of
money.

~~~
eyeforgotmyname
I've heard that Verizon is a good choice for this. I'm going to be looking
into this soon.

